# Just won...



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

... the auction for instructions on how to make nissan sentra doors swing open like lamborghini (scissor doors). When the instructions arrive I'll let you know how it works out, and share with you how its done =)


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

hope it's not bogus. i've heard some of those auctions for just the instructions are bunk. what'd you end up paying? hope it works out, b/c i think it'd be interesting to see those instructions too.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think its a joke. It would prbably be a lot of work. The only kit I know is from this one site (I forgot) who had recently made a "kit" for a civic.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I think its a joke. It would prbably be a lot of work. The only kit I know is from this one site (I forgot) who had recently made a "kit" for a civic. *


i think it was decah.com


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Quote:

Specialist in the Diagnosis of Plant Problems

thats decah.com


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

total including shipping was 27.50

guy has like virtually no negative feedback and has well over 600 auctions hes hosted, so ill hope his reputation can speak for itself. Im not expecting the conversion to be cheap or easy, but ive been speaknig with him via email and hes shown me pics of nissans with the doors installed.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *total including shipping was 27.50
> 
> guy has like virtually no negative feedback and has well over 600 auctions hes hosted, so ill hope his reputation can speak for itself. Im not expecting the conversion to be cheap or easy, but ive been speaknig with him via email and hes shown me pics of nissans with the doors installed. *


care to share those pics? which nissans?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Unfortunately the email i received with the pics was picked up on my inlaws computer, while i was there visiting and watching the auction to make sure I wasnt outbid. so the pics are on their box, next time im over there ill copy them over to a floppy and post them here. its a pretty sick looking mod, he has some pics posted of other model cars on his auctions. Email was recieved today that the manual has been packaged and shipped via Canada Post Standard. Anyone know what the general mailing time for a package from there to California would be?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey 99.se.ltd, I was looking at the breakin pics on your site, did you custom fit the trim to your deck? I see wedges cut out where the head unit woulda been installed. Reason I ask is I have a JVC Chameleon deck, and theres a rectangular palte that slides around the whole head unit to trim it off. problem is it doesnt fit with that piece of trim there unless i cut it. before i try it would be a comfort to know if anyone else had to modify their trim to fit their head unit in properly as well, and how it looked afterwards.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmmm.....a Sentra with Lambo style doors--Hope this works out for U....


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

good luck your going to regret doing it in the future


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mospeed1 said:


> *good luck your going to regret doing it in the future *


why do you say that?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

$27.50 for instructions  

um....can we say a rip off....i'm sure if you searched Google long enough you could find it for free.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

zeno said:


> *$27.50 for instructions
> 
> um....can we say a rip off....i'm sure if you searched Google long enough you could find it for free. *


I was thinking the same but I didnt want to be so NEGATIVE---I hate to burst other peoples' bubbles........


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

like i said ill go based on his seller rating, which has 1 negative comment in 600 sales. and it was cause shipping was delayed.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Hey 99.se.ltd, I was looking at the breakin pics on your site, did you custom fit the trim to your deck? I see wedges cut out where the head unit woulda been installed. Reason I ask is I have a JVC Chameleon deck, and theres a rectangular palte that slides around the whole head unit to trim it off. problem is it doesnt fit with that piece of trim there unless i cut it. before i try it would be a comfort to know if anyone else had to modify their trim to fit their head unit in properly as well, and how it looked afterwards. *


yeah man. apparently, sony decks don't fit b14's either. i did cut it though....well i actually grinded it down with a dremel. turned out better then i thought it would too.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

I got the kameleon deck also, the first they made. Have the same problem I thought of grinding it/cutting the trim plate that came with the deck. I dunno which is a better thing to do, grind off the trim in the car, or the trim plate with the deck. Also, the plate might get in the way of the AC button (the one that lights up blue, at night). Im not sure I havent looked at the trim palte in a while tho.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I would grind the trim plate that came with the kameleon (the black rectangular one that slips around the head), tht way if you ever wanted to replace your head unit, you wouldnt have garrish scars in your interior trim plate when ou change to a head that fits.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *why do you say that? *


most body shops cant handle a job like this
the doors wont line up corretly
week hinges the door may sag or even break off
girlfriend keeps hitting her head on the way out
resale value
ease of use..picture its raining hard out side do you wanna fumble with raising the door up and stuff like that(depends on what kindda of lift system he has)
it may be cool for a shows now but in the long run it's not practical
in my opion


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

It probably is a thought out conversion but the cost is probably so much that most people wouldn't do it. What would that be, a single rotating hinge that pops out from the frame? Making the hinge location structurally sound would be a bitch in itself.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Well then it sounds like exactly the kind of mod I wanna do, I enjoy challenges, and I enjoy doing things to my car no one (or most no one) else wants to attempt.

Not to mention the fact that I have a 4 door, and it would look insanely sick if all 4 doors swung up to open.


----------

